# digitalrev return policy



## candc (Sep 24, 2013)

i was interested in the sigma 18-35 but they are not in stock anywhere here in the states so i bought one from digitalrev. it arrived and i loved the lens but it had really bad af issues. their website states that they have a "14 day no questions asked return policy". i submitted a return request in that time but did not hear back from them for a few days at which time they "regretted to inform me the return period had expired". some emails back and forth and they agreed to accept it back with a lot of "ifs". i have to pay return shipping and if they determine its a manufacture defect they will reimburse etc. i shouldn't. have to do this but i got a sigma dock and spent all day getting to work in a usable way so i am still happy to have it but i would warn anyone considering buying from them to keep this in mind.


----------



## Menace (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for warning - put it down as a learning experience. Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## duydaniel (Sep 24, 2013)

While the dude in their youtube channel is funny
the info you get out of their video is almost zero.

Just walking around stating the specs, crappy shots, and inconclusive talk on and on.
I think they were trying to create their own unique styles which could be funny at first
but in the long run, I think these videos are useless

I suggest videos from theCameraStoreTV

Also they had bad business in the past:

http://petapixel.com/2013/02/18/digitalrev-accused-of-selling-used-review-camera-online-as-new/


----------



## dave (Sep 24, 2013)

duydaniel said:


> While the dude in their youtube channel is funny
> the info you get out of their video is almost zero.
> 
> Just walking around stating the specs, crappy shots, and inconclusive talk on and on.
> ...



I agree, their videos are funny, their camera store sucks compared to some of the other so called grey market dealers.


----------



## candc (Sep 24, 2013)

so now they tell me this

Dear Craig,

please accept our apologies for any inconvenience that may have caused

We would like to inform that the lens has been opened and be used therefore

14 Days no question ask policy does not apply for this lens.

We understand your concerned , we are offering you within 14 Days policy

when we receive your return parcel, if lens fault is from manufacture defect ,

We will replacement new lens for you , or refund to you.

Please do not hesitate to contact us if you have any enquirer, thanks.


----------



## scarey83 (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm intrigued as to how a 'no questions asked' policy allows asking the question 'has the box been opened?' even if the question is implicitly asked by inspecting the product.

In the UK, if you bought over the Web, you should have a 7 day (I think, maybe longer) right to return for which you get a full refund. I'm not sure what the conditions on that are but you won't get postage back.

Also, the fact they responded outside the claim period shouldn't matter. If it were a warranty claim, all that really matters is that you report the fault within the warranty period to prove it occurred within the warranty period. 

scarey


----------



## tomscott (Sep 24, 2013)

When I dealt with them they were fine. But they have a UK office you can deal with. No probs with the service at all.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 24, 2013)

candc said:


> i was interested in the sigma 18-35 but they are not in stock anywhere here in the states so i bought one from digitalrev. it arrived and i loved the lens but it had really bad af issues. their website states that they have a "14 day no questions asked return policy". i submitted a return request in that time but did not hear back from them for a few days at which time they "regretted to inform me the return period had expired". some emails back and forth and they agreed to accept it back with a lot of "ifs". i have to pay return shipping and if they determine its a manufacture defect they will reimburse etc. i shouldn't. have to do this but i got a sigma dock and spent all day getting to work in a usable way so i am still happy to have it but i would warn anyone considering buying from them to keep this in mind.



There's several angles here to consider. 1) Sigma dispatching a lens with heavy AF calibration issues. You are not alone in this and it's happend to me a lot from Sigma and is one of the reasons I avoid Sigma lenses. Sure a little calibration is to be expected, but some Sigma lenses are excessive. 
2) Sigma sell a device for the customer to correct something which should have been done in the factory. You are out of pocket for the cost of the device and the time it took to calibrate the lens. Again, this should have been done in the factory.
3) Digital Rev are selling you a promise of "no Quesions asked" returns policy when in reality they are asking a lot of questions and putting a lot of caveats in the agreement. I have used DigitalRev a number of times and I've never had any issues with the pro Canon gear I've bought from them...but I certainly wouldn't want to test their warrenty or returns policy. The postage back to Japan would nummify any profit margin they have and thats probably why they are trying to wriggle out of their promise. You've done the right thing by putting this on a forum, vendors should be transparent with their customer service. you might want to drop them an email pointing them to this thread....I would 

One of the reasons I buy Canon L grade lenses is that their AF calibration is covered in the 1 year warrenty here in the UK. If a lens is out of whack (only one ever) then I can either send it back to a UK based seller (I don't buy lenses from abroad), claim the situation back from my credit card insurance or send it into Canon for a calibration. The red ring isn't just about image quality....it's an expectation of service.


----------



## terminatahx (Sep 24, 2013)

Do your homework before buying gear from anyone online. Especially knockoff glass.

DigitalRev is garbage - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/DigitalRev_Limited


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 24, 2013)

terminatahx said:


> Do your homework before buying gear from anyone online. Especially knockoff glass.
> 
> DigitalRev is garbage - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/DigitalRev_Limited



Don't know where you come up with knockoff glass. Sigma is a known, fairly good company with generally good quality. Yes, there are issues, more than Canon would have, but of course they're not a 1st party lens and so they need to play compatibility tricks.

As for DigitalRev, dunno, never used them, but I agree on do your homework on them.


----------



## Scott_McPhee (Sep 24, 2013)

I have used EGlobalDigital in the past - bought my main 2 L Lenses from then because they were significantly cheaper than I could get them anywhere else.

My first order got held in customs for 2 weeks but the lens was perfect and the second, my 70-200mm f2.8L II was with me in three days.
Because of the delay with the first lens they knocked another £35 off the price of the lens and gave me free express shipping.

I was very nervous about ordering from HK but the company were excellent and the lenses in perfect condition.

I saved almost £1k on the two lenses so I am happy.


----------



## zim (Sep 24, 2013)

terminatahx said:


> DigitalRev is garbage - http://www.resellerratings.com/store/DigitalRev_Limited



Generally looks like people buying from the UK are having a very different experience from those in the US


----------

